# Please HELP, Feral Pigeon Found.



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi there, my name is Lisa and I live in New York City. I'm new to this forum and I would like some help.

A few weeks ago I was walking in Manhattan and saw a skinny pigeon all covered in dirt flapping on it's side in a puddle. He looked like he was about to die, so I hesitated for few secs, but then i took him home. I didn't expect much, he looked half dead.. I thought, if he should die, I'd rather have him die in a nice home then in a puddle.

I put some old sweaters in a medium cardboard box and carefully put him inside. I prayed over him, and to my shock after a few days he actually got better. I got him some pigeon food and an antibiotic drink from the pet store.
He has gotten SO much better, and his left eye which was swolen and shut is completely restored and good to go. He is a new little man lol.

He has great appetite, he grooms himself all the time, he coos and now he even pecks at my hand, I guess he is getting his feral insticts back. I am so happy for him.

But here is where I need your help, even though he has improved A LOT he still has a lot of involuntary head and neck movements, and he doesn't fly although his wings seem to be fine.

I've researched and found out that this might be PMV, and that it can be cured with Baytril. Please let me know if this is true? Or is there some other medicine I can try?

Please hurry as I want to start treatment as soon as possible, so he can come back to the wild to be with his pigeon friends once again.

God Bless,

Lisa

P.S. i named him Jonathan  Meaning a gift from God


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lisa,

You have done an excellent job! If it is PMV, then Baytril won't help as PMV is a virus and Baytril is an antibacterial. However, if it is PMV, then the infection will have passed now so treating him with Baytril won't do any harm either.

Pigeon PMV can damage a pigeon's nervous system. Some pigeons take a long time to recover and some never do.

Is there any chance that you might keep him as a pet? Many pigeons prefer to be house pigeons, life in the wild can be short and very often a hard life too!

*This story* is about a PMV survivor, you will enjoy it. Bernie must be over 16 now as he was an adult when he was found, he has had a long and happy life as a pet.


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply Feefo it means a lot! I
enjoyed reading about Bernia it's so nice to hear that there are still some good hearted people, living in a city like NY that is becoming a very rare phenomenon.

I actually read on this forum that one lady treated four of her birds with Baytril for 10 days, 2.5% and 0.2 ml and they all got better. Since you say it wouldn't hurt maybe I will give it a try 

But if I have to keep him I would be more then glad too. He is quite a character I am in love with him already. 

The thing is I have Tourette's syndrome so it's kind of funny that I have a pet with PVM since both conditions involve involuntary movements. I heal just being around him.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Indeed...you have done an amazing job, Lisau !!! 

Do the Baytril...oftentimes what looks like PMV turns out to be a bacterial infection after all (salmonella, pasturella).

As Feefo says, it won't HURT any. Do you need specific dosing instructions ? Can you get a 1ml/1cc plastic syringe ?

Also, have you checked the throat for canker ??

One of two things will happen. Either, after about a week....you will see the symptoms start disappearing (in which case it was likely bacterial and the Baytril is doing the trick)...or not (in which case it is PMV and will need to shed itself...which may take a few more weeks).

If she/he improves but not fully, then it could be that it was PMV but has caused a situation where she is not releasable. But no need to go there, yet....in the vast majority of cases, one of the two aforementioned situations is the result.

Posting a photo would help, so we can ascertain the age.

Once again, thanks for saving your pal's life !!!


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Jaye thank you so much for your reply, I have attached some photos of Jonathan. 

I will try to give him Baydril, but yes I would love some dosing instructions, and also can you please tell me where I can buy Baydril and the syringe? Also how do you check for cankers? This is my first pigeon, so I don't have that much knowledge about these little guys. All advice will be greatly appreciated!!

God Bless,

Lisa


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is so incredibly cute!


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Awww thanks a lot! He's a charmer


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Lisa,

He looks really good. What an improvement when you compare the photos to your description of how he looked when you found him!

My vets have told me the other illnesses to rule out when a pigeon has neurological symptoms that look like PMV are heavy metal toxicity and a bacterial infection affecting the brain (one of these vets has said that when it looks like PMV, it usually is PMV, but I've had one pigeon come in with neuro symptoms who turned out to be lead poisoned instead). The only sure way to check for heavy metal toxicity is to do a blood test. For possible bacterial infections, you can treat with antibiotics like Baytril, which should take care of salmonella (the vet once told me that clostridium can also produce PMV-like symptoms; the way you'd confirm is doing a fecal test, and the treatment for it is metronidazole).

You'd need to get Baytril from a vet. The human version is Cipro, which some vets use instead or also. Are you in Queens? (I am too.) I have some Cipro tablets (I get them for .25c/each), and if you want, I could give you one that you can make into a suspension to give him. 

Jennifer


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i just wanted top add that neuro symptoms can also be caused by head trauma, it may be worth taking him to a vet, birds tend to have ocular trauma when they have head trauma


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

and he is awfully cute!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This pigeon was found a few weeks ago...I just wondered whether he would be this well, with a good appetite and looking so good if he is suffering from a bacterial infection at the moment or from untreated lead toxicity?


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for your post and all the great info Jennifer and altgirl35. I'm still trying to process all this new found bird knowledge. 

It's so cool that you live in Queens Jennifer nice to be close to a fellow bird lover. Thanks for suggesting Cipro, thanks for your generosity too!! But i don't want to be a bother, it seems like a fair price I'll try to get some as soon as I can.

Thank you all for being so friendly to me, honestly I had no idea that there was such a huge community of people who love pigeons! Most people I know just call em street rats, I am so glad I found Jonathan and you guys


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Feefo said:


> This pigeon was found a few weeks ago...I just wondered whether he would be this well, with a good appetite and looking so good if he is suffering from a bacterial infection at the moment or from untreated lead toxicity?


You make a good point .. that's why the more i read this the more I think it's PVM..


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That doesn't look like PMV so much as it does some other neurological disorder involving the vestibular system (think: balance). I know that picture is just one glance that may or may not be characteristic of his symptoms, but taking it for what it looks like you'd think it was a "head tilt". That said, the problem can be damage to the middle ear, to the nerves from that to the brain or even in the brain in a few places. I have and have had a few that live (have lived) like that on a consistent basis. They do fine being kept but cannot live out in the wild unless their symptoms go completely away, which rarely happens.

That said, does he normally keep his head tilted to that one side?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Another question, when you say "left eye", do you mean his left or our left? Another way of describing it would be whether it was the uphill eye or the downhill eye in the photo above that was swollen.

Pidgey


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Pidgey said:


> Another question, when you say "left eye", do you mean his left or our left? Another way of describing it would be whether it was the uphill eye or the downhill eye in the photo above that was swollen.
> 
> Pidgey


Thanks Pidgey! 

I was afraid that the photos would give an incorrect view of Jonathan. I took this pic while he was calm sitting down. I could tape him while he does his involuntary movements and uploaded to youtube if you want. I think it would give a more accurate descriotion of his conditon.

And it was his uphill eye, you can see a slight difference, since the lower lid on that eye is a bit bigger then the one on the right eye. But it is completely healed, no puss, no scar tissue, and he seems to react great visually on both sides.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

altgirl, thanks for adding head trauma to the list of possibilities! That's an important one. 

I actually have a bird who I found as a squeaker who I suspect had head trauma. She was missing feathers from the top of her head and had mild neuro symptoms (eyes fine, though). I have another bird who I thought "just" had head trauma (one pupil was blown and she's blind in that eye), but then several weeks later, she started spinning in circles, so then I thought perhaps the head trauma was a consequence of PMV (meaning she was so disoriented outside, she crashed into a building or some such). Four months later, she still spins.

Lisa, it's really no bother for me to give you Cipro and a syringe, but it might be more convenient for you to try to order online. The drug you most likely won't be able to get without a prescription. 

Cynthia, I would think that with untreated lead toxicity, they would tend to decline over time, but I don't know how much time it would take. I know someone who had a bird who I strongly suspected had lead poisoning (she had been shot with a pellet) who never underwent chelation therapy who only declined a year or so later when she was brooding. On bacterial infection, if Lisa gave Jon antibiotic water, maybe that was enough to knock any infection back.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, I currently can't watch videos on this machine because it crashes the video graphics adaptor. I've looked into it and have decided it's a housekeeping problem or it's due to the module coming loose because I routinely pound the woowee out of the machine due to a completely different problem. Uhh... no... no problems with anger management... I think...

Go ahead and post a video and I'll find another machine to view it on.

Pidgey


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Pidgey said:


> Unfortunately, I currently can't watch videos on this machine because it crashes the video graphics adaptor. I've looked into it and have decided it's a housekeeping problem or it's due to the module coming loose because I routinely pound the woowee out of the machine due to a completely different problem. Uhh... no... no problems with anger management... I think...
> 
> Go ahead and post a video and I'll find another machine to view it on.
> 
> Pidgey


LOL I feel your pain, hahaha poor Pidgey. I'm sure many of us can relate to feelings of frustration towards our "technological companions" 

Video coming up in a few, uploading to youtube.


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

jenfer said:


> Lisa, it's really no bother for me to give you Cipro and a syringe, but it might be more convenient for you to try to order online. The drug you most likely won't be able to get without a prescription.
> 
> Cynthia, I would think that with untreated lead toxicity, they would tend to decline over time, but I don't know how much time it would take. I know someone who had a bird who I strongly suspected had lead poisoning (she had been shot with a pellet) who never underwent chelation therapy who only declined a year or so later when she was brooding. On bacterial infection, if Lisa gave Jon antibiotic water, maybe that was enough to knock any infection back.


Thanks a lot Jennifer, I appreciate lots! I'm not completely sure about giving him this medication now that I have read more and thought about it. Maybe it is more nuerological then bacterial after all. Then he would just need peace, rest, quiet and good food with supplements.

And if he doesn't recover, I am ready to adopt him forever. However if his condition worsens can I contact you about the medicine? Thanks!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Lisau...you are correct...if viral, then just supportive care to help him thru it. If actual neurological damage, then again, all one can do is supportive care and wait/hope for improvement. But, one always wants to cover the bacterial aspect of it, as suggested by others above.

Si, you have two options:

1) Cipro/Baytril is only available by prescription...so that means a vet visit is the only way to get some, unless a member here sends some. However, Amoxycillin is available in pet-grade....online. It's also a good wide-net antibiotic...covers a lot of the same maladies as Cipro and I have used it successfully in these situations before.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/593-1311.html call and order, as opposed to placing online order. They are on East Coast too, so you can do priority shipping if you want it quickly...or not.

2) Take him to a vet. Contact these folks (again, call the hotline, don't e-mail): 

http://nycprc.org/ 

Ask them for a vet recommendation, one which wouldn't charge very much and one which wouldn't try to confiscate the Pigeon. Advantage here is that they can also do a fecal test and see if there are any internal parasites present, which might also be causing the symptoms.

That's nice that you are getting along. He is quite the handsome lad !!!


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Pidgey said:


> Unfortunately, I currently can't watch videos on this machine because it crashes the video graphics adaptor. I've looked into it and have decided it's a housekeeping problem or it's due to the module coming loose because I routinely pound the woowee out of the machine due to a completely different problem. Uhh... no... no problems with anger management... I think...
> 
> Go ahead and post a video and I'll find another machine to view it on.
> 
> Pidgey


Okay here are the vids:

Number 1 is just showing how he acts when he is okay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7rBy5FxhLs

Number 2 is showing his PVM symptoms:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CDGEJFEqPw

Let me know what you think.


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Jaye thanks a lot, I will check out vet hotline for sure. I'll make sure I update you guys on his condition. Thanks a lot for all the help!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

That doesn't look like head trauma to me, very sad to watch
I hope u can get him to a vet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I've certainly seen a lot of things like that. I have one that I've had for several years who still has a few of those seizures per hour. She lives in the loft and totally manages her own life, she just has a few of those, that's all. When I originally got her, she was throwing up on the roof and I knew that she'd be toast if she wasn't in my yard when she finally went totally sick. Three days later, she was in my yard and almost dead. Lucky bird, she's outlived all of the ferals who were her family by now. You might be able to argue that they had better lives, but for pure longevity... they lost.

Anyhow, she had a coating down her throat that was reminiscent of canker except that it was on all surfaces rather equally. In the beginning, I treated her for just about everything but had to tubefeed her a very liquidy formula for a couple of months due to the fact that her GI wasn't working on its own very well--it mostly went through her due to gravity. After a few weeks, her GI calmed down and the coating went away. She was almost able to eat on her own but she started the dreaded "seed tossing" that said she was losing her fine motor control and starting to exaggerate her movements. PMV. Bad. It was a couple of months before all of that settled down and I could work with her to help her calm down so that she could move again. Then she got to where she could eat again. After that, we worked her into the loft and there she's been for five or six years.

I have several others that have symptoms more like what you're seeing that were probably bacterial in origin. Your bird does have a predominant head tilt and that could be due to the infection in that left side. I've got a book that talks about that kind of stuff in great detail, will try to reference it tomorrow. It IS possible that the damage has caused a type of epilepsy that may never relent--too early to tell, of course. We'll just have to wait and see on that score.

Pidgey


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Believe it or not...I have seen worse...and had patients recover from worse...


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't be too sad for Jonathan, since he's got Lisa to look after him. 

Lisa, you can contact me any time for meds. And if you want a vet, I can suggest one (probably the same one that Al--the person behind the "hotline"--will suggest). I think it's likely that the vet will suspect PMV, but he can also supply antibiotics to cover any possible bacterial infection. And if you want to do testing to try to rule out* things, he can do that too (but it will cost $). Exam fee for wildlife is $50, unless something has changed.

* The other thing you can do is rule in PMV by doing a paired titer. But if he's past the active infection part, I'm not sure how that would affect the test results.


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks everybody, i certainly got a lot info and much help. thanks so much and i will keep you guys updated!

P.S. I am really starting to believe that it's not an infection because he acts fine and has a normal lifestyle a lot of the time, (like while I am typing this he is sitting on my lap and grooming himself) however when anything traumatic happens like if he looses his balance or feels threated by anything he gets nervous and starts having these attacks.

This reminds me of nervous ticks caused by anxiety. I have had OCD and Tourette's Syndrome for over 12 years and I find so MUCH similarities in his condition with mine. We are practically twins in some ways. I don't think it was a coincidence that I found him.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Lisa, clearly you were meant to find each other  And you're right that PMV symptoms are usually triggered by stress.

For the others, I forgot to mention it before, but there was a second bird who I thought had PMV but later realized was lead poisoned instead. She came in for another reason and suddenly (weeks later) started stargazing. I thought perhaps she had been incubating PMV, but then a few days later, she passed a piece of metal in her droppings. (She also had other symptoms typical of lead poisoning, like vomiting and inappetence.) Had she not passed that metal, I would have continued to think it was PMV rather than lead.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Lisau, thanks for helping this little one out. While I don't have a lot of experience with PPMV, here is a post by one of our members that does. You may want to post up a few photos of his recent droppings to see if anything can be gleaned from them.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/paramyxovirus-symptoms-versus-paratyphoid-symptoms-47224.html

Good luck with him,


Karyn


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for being so helpful Jennifer 

@Dobato thanks so much for the post I will be sure to check it out!

And here are some photos of his droppings. lol This is by far one the weirdest photos i have taken  lol 

When I first brought him home his droppings were all watery and looked like diarrhea, but now after eating a healthy diet and taking antibiotics they look like this. 


















TWO QUESTIONS: Is it okay to give him a bath, or is it too early or too dangerous with his condition, and is it okay to spray him with an anti tic and mite spray I bought at the pet store,
just for safety?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, you can do that if you watch him very closely while he's bathing (if he wants to). What you don't want him to do is put his head underwater and inhale some water. That can happen with PMV victims and birds with similar symptoms if their seizures are too deep.

No problem on the spray as long as it's a Pyrethrin-based type.

Pidgey


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Lisau, thanks for putting up the photos of his droppings, they do not look too bad at all. I will ask Cynthia (Feefo who's thread I linked) to have a look at this thread for additional input on the droppings.

Karyn


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think that the droppings are consistent with a PMV survivor. Whether they remain watery after the infection or not depends on whether, and how badly, the infection has damaged the kidneys.

At the moment I have two that were infected at roughly the same time and have been in isolation for nearly 9 weeks, one has very good droppings the other extremely watery.

Jonathan does seem to have made or be making a good recovery from whatever affected him which is great, it would be good to see a video of what the "involuntary head movements" are like.


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks so much Pidgey and Dobato!! I really appreciate your help, and yes Dobato the spray that I got him is Pyrethrin-based, so that's good 

Thanks for the encouragement Feefo and here is a video of his usuall "siezures", let me know what you think :http://www.youtube.com/user/lisashaye?feature=mhum#p/u/6/6CDGEJFEqPw


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Actually, bacterial infections can also cause the sorta dramatic-symptoms-when-stressed sort of activity....just FYI. Cover all bases is all I am reiterating.

I agree, he is lucky to have found you !


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Actually, bacterial infections can also cause the sorta dramatic-symptoms-when-stressed sort of activity....just FYI. Cover all bases is all I am reiterating.
> 
> I agree, he is lucky to have found you !


Thanks Jaye! I will definitely work on ordering Baytril. I saw some Baytril drops on an online bird care store earlier, and I will try to order them as soon as I can.

So glad I met you guys


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Lisa, you want to make sure the Baytril is for oral use. The only Baytril drops I know of are otic (for the ears).


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

jenfer said:


> Lisa, you want to make sure the Baytril is for oral use. The only Baytril drops I know of are otic (for the ears).


Ohhh wow, yes those are the ones I wanted to buy, I am glad I didn't buy them then. Thanks for the warning! 

I will call the vet hotline, and let you guys know how it went.

God Bless


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Jenfer, good catch. Lisau, this is what you would want, or similar.

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html

Karyn


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Karyn, i found that earlier but was unsure if I should buy it, now I am. Thanks! I hope I can get a good probiotic at my pet store too.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Guys I am very sad right now, I'm not sure what to do. I just got the baytrill with a syringe in the mail yesterday, but this morning my mom told me that she might be allergic to J because her skin is itchy. So she told me that I would have to let him go after he gets better. But I know that he might never get better.

I feel so horrible, I mean I totally cried. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Lisau. allergic reactions to birds most times involve respiratory issues, sneezing, itchy throat and so on, I have not heard much reports, if any, on itchy skin being the sole symptom. There are so very many things that can cause itchy skin, from dry air to a change in laundry detergent, that to pin the itchy skin on your new rescue might be too quick a decision. Try and figure out if you Mom's itchy skin could be because of something else and not your little pigeon.

With the Baytril, is it the 10% you ordered, do you know how to give this medicine and how much to give. Is it a 1cc syringe you have?

Karyn


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Karyn, and yes it is a 10% solution. I have no idea what a 1 cc syringe is, sorry, but mine says 3 ml. I would appreciate if you told me how to give the medicine a lot!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Lisau, the 3mL syringe you have will be too big to dose accuratly with you need a 1cc syringe, like in the link below (no needle attached). You can get one of these at almost any drug store for about $1.00.

http://www.sedationresource.com/display-product/6-300-07/Exel-1cc-Syringe---no-needle-100bx

When you get the 1cc syringe want you to then also get a very small bottle, like a small, clean empty pill bottle, get the 10% Baytril you have and from this, using the 1cc syringe I want you to fill the syringe to the 1cc mark (1.0 top line), place this in the small bottle and then draw up a little more again, to the 0.25 line, this will be between the second and third line on the syringe (1/4 of the syringe) and add the to bottle as well. You will now have 1.25mL of 10 Baytril in the bottle. I want you to get some honey or pancake syrup and get the syringe again fill it to 0.75cc, this is between the 7th and 8th line (3/4 full) with the honey or syrup and now add this to the 1.25mL of the Baytril in the little bottle and stir well, you will now have 2mL total.

You can now give you little guy 0.10cc of this (6.25mg Baytril, this is about 2 drops) once a day for the next 12 days. The instructions on the bottle/included may talk about adding it to water, but many of us here do not like to add medications to water, as you are never really sure how much, or too much, a bird might be getting. Dosing on an individual basis allows us be be accurate and precise with the dosing. Keep this refrigerated between use and stir a bit each time you use it, you made enough for 17-20 doses (taking into consideration a bit of waste).

Also, just so you know, why we did what we did. The 10% Baytril means that each 1cc measured contains 100mg of pure Baytril (Enrofloxacin). The 1.25mL you measured will contain 125mg of Baytril, then you added 0.75cc of syrup to make 2mL. When you divide your total, the 1.25cc (125mg of Baytril) + .75cc of syrup by 20 (there are 20 amounts of .10cc in 2mL) you get the dose of 6.25mg you will be giving. The suggested dosing from Bayer for pigeons is 20mg/kg QD (once a day). I had another look at the photo of your little guy and I am guessing he weighs between 300-325g, which would make 6.25mg an appropriate daily dose for him. If you have a way of weighing him, we can adjust the dose a little up or down if required.

Just wrap him in a towel, with his head poking out one end, gently open his mouth and give the medicice.

FYI 1cc = 1mL, same thing.

Karyn


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Karyn thanks a LOT for the detailed instructions I really appreciate it. I will try to get the 1cc syringe and try this today.

God Bless you greatly


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Lisau, 

If you know somebody who gives themselves allergy shots, they probably have a spare 1cc or 1ml syringe for you (from when they've missed a dose during a drinking binge or whatever, LOL).

(I have about five hundred of them around -- with needles. Use them for measuring 1 ml normal saline solution for powdered antibiotic for daily inhalation. Could easily spare some, but time and distance and postage costs intervene).

Friendly pharmacist may give you a handful for free. Maybe. (Of course, I use a bunch of expensive medication every month, mostly paid for under our socialized medical system here in Europe. Pharmacists smile when they see me coming).

Larry (in Antwerp).


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Lisau,
> 
> If you know somebody who gives themselves allergy shots, they probably have a spare 1cc or 1ml syringe for you (from when they've missed a dose during a drinking binge or whatever, LOL).
> 
> ...



LOL Thanks a lot Larry, I need a laugh (hence the binging part lol)  I really appreciate your comment. I'll try the nearest pharmacy.


----------



## lisau (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I have some bad news, J is doing great, but I am moving back home to Russia next month.

I have no idea where to leave J, I am definitely not leaving him on the street. I'd rather die then do that .. This is all kind of sudden so I'm shaken up about it. I have become EXTREMELY attached to J, but there is no way they will let him come with me to Russia.. or is there? I don't know probably not

Does anyone know of a safe place to leave a recovering feral pigeon. Like a shelter or something, but it has to be a place where they will never kill him or treat him bad. I'm prepared to provide A LOT of pigeon food, mite and tick spray, some vitamins and Baytrill if needed. 

Please help guys!!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Lisau, I am glad to hear J is doing great, but sorry to hear about the situation you now find yourself in. I know we have a few members from your area who may have suggestions, but they are not on the forum that often, so you will have to keep checking back, and maybe "bump-up" your thread up, every so often if you don't get any replies and are still stuck, as what to do.

You could try here to start: http://nycprc.org/index.html they may be able to point you in the right direction.

Nice job and good luck,

Karyn


----------

